# Worldmark New Braunfels



## Sandy VDH (Dec 7, 2008)

I did a quick visit to the new Worldmark Resort that just opened last month.  I saw the 3 BR model unit.  Texas decor, rustic feel, but good space.  This resort does have a good location for many spring summer texas past times.

I will have an review posted shortly.

Good location, very close to a location for accessing the Guadaloupe for tubbing in the summer (1/2 block walk there), pretty close to Gruene (pronounced Green) historic area, close drive to Shlitterbaun's Water Park and Factory Outlets, San Antonio attractions.

I have submitted my review, I will let you know when they add it.  This is a brand new resort, so they will have to add the resort first before they can add the review.


----------



## Nobylspoon (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in Austin and I just got back from a weekend in the 2 bedroom unit in New Braunfels. The following text is from my review on WMOwners.com. I also posted pictures of the resort at http://wmowners.com/worldmark/resorts/pictures/TXNB

I first want to say that the staff at this location is wonderful. Everyone I passed had a smile on their face and was ready to help and answer any questions. While I was walking around the pool area seeing how the water was someone from maintenance passed by and asked if I had plans of swimming that night, the water was very clean but it had some leaves in it due to a very windy day. The leaves were not an issue for me but he offered to reclean the pool anyways. Later that night when I hit the pool there wasn’t a single leaf in the pool or hot tub.

This resort is in a wonderful location out in the country and only about ½ mile from Gruene TX which is a historic small town with a very active main street loaded with various shops and things to see. The resort is also right across the street from the tube rental which is one of my favorite things to do in New Braunfels, spending the afternoon floating down the river (They provide a shuttle that takes you back to where you started)

The resort is in a very quiet part of the country, with the exception of the occasional passing train. Chances are you will see some wildlife on the property, I came across a couple of small deer walking around late at night.

The recreation building, also containing the front desk and access to the outdoor pool and hot tub, contained a well equipped fitness center, computer for internet use and a recreation room with a large fireplace, plasma TV, pool table and 3 arcade games along with bar stool and sofa seating. The pool was heated to a very comfortable temperature that was perfect for a mid December swim in Texas under the stars. The hot tub was very spacious and oh so relaxing.

The grounds are very easy to navigate, each building contains two units with more than enough parking for all the units. I was also told that they have plans of expanding the property even further but it is hard to determine if that would be worth it since it hasn’t been in operation during New Braunfels peak season.

The unit itself felt like home. The layout was well thought-out and the decor was very tasteful and fitting with a small Texas town. There were 3 flat screen TVs in the unit, the largest in the downstairs living room, another in the Master bedroom and a third in the upstairs living room.
The Master bedroom had plenty of room and a very spacious closet. The Master bathroom had two sinks and plenty of room for two people getting ready in the morning but there is also another ¼ bathroom down the hall and second full bathroom upstairs.

The upstairs area felt like a separate private quarters. A walk upstairs enters to a second living room with a balcony overlooking the main floor. The couch in the living room converts to a queen bed (The downstairs living room sofa does not). The guest bedroom contains either twin beds our a queen bed, if you need a specific one I would suggest booking over the phone because they do not give you the option to choose with the online booking.

The kitchen had plenty of space to cook a large holiday meal (which I plan on doing there next Thanksgiving) and tableware for 8 even though the unit is rated for 6. The resort is brand new and all the appliances are up to date and stylish.

I really enjoyed my stay here and I plan on becoming a regular down here, especially when bonus time is available. This is a perfect place for me to escape the city life in Austin and unwind.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Nobylspoon - Thanks for the write-up and photos.  Looks lovely!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 20, 2008)

I sent my TUG review on this property in about 3 weeks ago, but I have not seen anything at all.  Moderator, any ideas?


----------

